# Photo of me



## T-man (Sep 3, 2003)

Hi guys,

I thought that I would finally post a pic as I have borrowed my sisters camera.

It did not come out to well but it will do for now.

I am 23 years old, 6 ft tall, 222lbs and unfortunatly I would guess probably over 20 % bf


----------



## T-man (Sep 3, 2003)

Thats not fair the picture worked in the preview.

How do I get it to work anyone? I have it in yahoo photos.


----------



## T-man (Sep 3, 2003)

Thats better. I hope it stays there now.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Pictures working just fine from here m8.

Looking very good there T-Man, lots of hard work has paid of to be sure, looking very 'traptastic' too in that pose!

Regards

SD


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Cant see the pic mate.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

I cant see it, although, im gonna move this post to the pics section, have you dont mind


----------



## evilbob (Sep 3, 2004)

T-man

Your picture has not come up..

222 lbs is good. How long have you been building for ?


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

i cant see it either


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Darn no pick.

Try it again or e-mail it to me or Paul or cheater or anyone


----------



## leanman (May 29, 2003)

Dude you really got that 'X' shape going on!!!


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

lol, theres no attachment to the post matey


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

nowt there dude


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

leanman said:


> Dude you really got that 'X' shape going on!!!


lol. I thought the red x should be bigger though.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

winger said:


> lol. I thought the red x should be bigger though.


 A 222lb X god damn that would be big


----------



## kingmins (Sep 7, 2004)

john33 said:


> A 222lb X god damn that would be big


lol nice X taper


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

jeez, what have you started!!!!

although the passing pirates might try and find "your spot"

sorry, i had to


----------



## leanman (May 29, 2003)

Ok as the ball is rolling  all in good jest John but i swear i saw a pic of you in my local rag at the weekend...........

It was in the 'spot the ball' comp  that was you before bulking right?

Leanman

No more crap jokes


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

i can't see a pic


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

leanman said:


> Ok as the ball is rolling  all in good jest John but i swear i saw a pic of you in my local rag at the weekend...........
> 
> It was in the 'spot the ball' comp  that was you before bulking right?
> 
> ...


 LEANMAN its all good mate this is about fun but you lost me man?, was there reference to me asking you for assistance on the anadrol? or did you think this was my post? Anyway as i said before its all good but id like to know if im laughing at me or someone else dude, help me out


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

leanman said:


> Ok as the ball is rolling  all in good jest John but i swear i saw a pic of you in my local rag at the weekend...........
> 
> It was in the 'spot the ball' comp  that was you before bulking right?
> 
> ...


 How could you tell me from all those other X,s was it the classic line,s and symetry:cool:


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

lol, no one can see the pic mate, its not here


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

E-mail it to me and I will edit your post and include the pick.

As of right now there is no pick.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Pickless mate. The funny think is this thread is kinda big without any photo.............lol. Where the heck is Insanity when you need him......lol


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Yeah mail hackskii or meself  one of us will sort it (mail [email protected]) only account to exxcept large attachments.


----------

